# Urban Outfitter shoes...cute! (pics)



## Pink_minx (Mar 25, 2006)

*




I found the cutest shoes ever! IMO. If you like it tell me what your favorite pair is. I think they are all cute for summer especially except for the boots but I think the boots are nice though...*

*#1*





*#2*





*#3*





*#4*
*



*

*#5*





*#6*





*#7*


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 25, 2006)

I could see myself wearing 7 the most... but I really like #5


----------



## laurenmo88 (Mar 25, 2006)

i love the boots and the star-slippers...very cute


----------



## so_siqqq (Mar 25, 2006)

I love Urban Outfitters. They're the only store that really carries Irregular Choice shoes in Boston other than Thom Brown.


----------



## karen (Mar 25, 2006)

I like 5 and 6 best. 

I would like 4 and 2, but the heel doesn't look right with the rest of the shoe. Too clunky. If those heels were like #6, they'd be great.


----------



## misslexa (Mar 25, 2006)

i love #3 - that style is fabulous!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 25, 2006)

I think #6 are soo cute!!!  I'd love to have some of those!


----------



## lover* (Mar 26, 2006)

ahhh...shoes.. =]

i like 7 and 4 the best.


----------



## rnsmelody (May 18, 2006)

i have a pair of #6 in green, thgey are soo comfortable =)


----------



## Chrissi (May 18, 2006)

I *NEED* the 2nd pair, they are gorgeous...oh yeah and I also need the 7th pair too!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 21, 2006)

get them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hah but if i HAD to choose i like the 4th the best


----------



## Michelle_1010 (May 22, 2006)

#6 & #4 are my favourites.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 22, 2006)

oh god, i love them all! what eye candy! i love urban outfitters!!!


----------



## monirock (May 25, 2006)

i think the 2nd ones are kinda cute. the miss sixty boots look like something out of a movie about cowboys in space or something =/


----------



## calliestar (May 28, 2006)

3,6, and 7 are amazing!!  Definately on my wish list.


----------



## kimmy (May 31, 2006)

ooooh i like 2 and 4!


----------



## Juneplum (May 31, 2006)

# 2, 3 & 4 are my faves!!!!


----------



## queen89087 (Jun 20, 2006)

7, for sure!


----------



## purpleroom (Jun 21, 2006)

i DONT like 3, 4, 6 (or 7 much) but the rest are really cute


----------



## MzLina (Jun 21, 2006)

i like number 3


----------



## ska_wiking (Jun 21, 2006)

i love #2 and #3!!!!!!! i have ones like #3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 there are the beste thing i bougth this winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i want ones like #2 to me purple dress but.. i haven't money enoght..


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 23, 2006)

I like #6


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jun 23, 2006)

Cute shoes. I like #6.


----------



## juniperstar (Jun 26, 2006)

i would pick either #2 or #4


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 3, 2006)

i love those boots


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm feeling the details on the boots... the shoes... are all ok


----------

